# Hướng dẫn ẩn follow trên Facebook mới nhất hiện nay



## henmarketing (27 Tháng năm 2021)

Nếu bạn sử dụng Facebook cá nhân cho mục đích kinh doanh, bạn luôn mong muốn tài khoản của mình có thật nhiều Follow. Nhưng đối với những người dùng Facebook thông thường họ rất ngại có nhiều người theo dõi. Vì thế, họ luôn tìm cách *ẩn follow trên Facebook* để tránh người khác soi mói, dòm ngó. Làm thế nào để ẩn fl trên tài khoản Fb? Muốn biết thêm chi tiết, hãy cùng Hên Marketing điểm qua 3 cách đơn giản này nhé!


*Cách ẩn số người theo dõi trên Facebook nhanh*​
Nếu bạn không muốn mất quá nhiều thời gian cho việc ẩn fl cho tài khoản của mình, bạn có thể thực hiện nhanh thông qua 4 bước sau:



Bước 1: Truy cập Facebook, nhấn vào profile cá nhân.
Bước 2: Nhấn vào mục chỉnh sửa chi tiết, kéo xuống vị trí người theo dõi.







Bước 3: Tắt chế độ hiển thị người theo dõi bằng cách gạt nhẹ nút sang trái.








Bước 4: Thoát lại trang cá nhân xem đã *ẩn số người theo dõi trên Facebook* chưa nhé!

*Cách ẩn follow trên Facebook chi tiết*​
Với cách này chúng tôi sẽ hướng dẫn bạn chi tiết trong cài đặt. Cách ẩn người theo dõi trên Facebook bằng điện thoại hay máy tính đều áp dụng linh hoạt trong trường hợp này nhé!


Bạn chỉ cần thực hiện cách ẩn số người theo dõi trên Facebook như sau:



Bước 1: Truy cập vào giao diện Facebook, chọn menu ( biểu tượng góc bên phải).









Bước 2: Nhấn vào cài đặt tài khoản, chọn quyền riêng tư.








Bước 3: Vào mục cách mọi người tìm và liên hệ với bạn. Nhấn chọn vào ô” Ai có thể xem danh sách bạn bè của bạn”.








Bước 4: Click chọn đối tượng “ chỉ mình tôi”.

Với cách ẩn follow trên Facebook mục cài đặt này, bất kể ai cũng không thấy được danh sách bạn trong list bạn bè của bạn. Đương nhiên, họ cũng sẽ không thấy được những người đang theo dõi trang cá nhân Facebook của bạn.


*Ẩn follow trên Facebook trên trang cá nhân*​
Một cách rất hữu dụng và nhanh chóng nữa Hên Marketing muốn giới thiệu đến bạn, đây là một cách khá mới và hầu như nhiều người chưa biết đến nó nhiều. Bạn có thể thực hiện ẩn người theo dõi như sau:



Bước 1: Vào trang cá nhân, chọn mục bạn bè, nhấp chuột vào chỉnh sửa quyền riêng tư.








Bước 2: Nhấn vào người theo dõi.








Bước 3: Tùy chỉnh chế độ sang một mình tôi.






*Lưu ý khi ẩn lượt follow*


Trường hợp ẩn fl cài đặt chi tiết, người bị ẩn sẽ không thấy những bài newsfeed hiển thị trên trang của họ, họ cũng không thể comment hay gì hết.


*Kết luận*


Với những cách ẩn số người theo dõi trên Facebook mà Hên Marketing vừa chia sẻ, hy vọng bạn sẽ tìm được cách phù hợp nhất để bảo vệ tài khoản Facebook mình nhé!

Nguồn: henmarketing.com
henmarketing.com/cach-an-follow-tren-facebook/


----------

